# Logitech Z906 and SPDIF optical



## xartemporas (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello! I just Ordered Z906 speakers today.

I am willing to use optical connection, with spdif , from my on board sound chip.
My mobo is ASUS P7P55D. On Board Sound Chip is VIA vt1828s 8-channel hd audio. As i looked in specs, it has Dolby Digital Live and DTS connect.. [link is here: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/audio/codecs/vt1828s/ 

After a lot of searching today, i realised that if i want to play games through spdif with true 5.1 sound, and not through z906' 3D, i need this dolby digital live or dts connect decoding..
As for movies, i think that i must choose spdif out from my player just to have true 5.1.

at soundacrd's control panel , in spdif settings, it has a button "dts interactive" which can pushed on or off.. Will it work that way? I hope so..
i'd prefer not to spend more money for an extra sound card if i can do my job with this.

And i want to ask if finally, it is worth it to connect it with spdif? Will i have better sound quality? Or just connect it through analog cables.
With Analog i take 5.1  sounds normally?
How many hours do i have to play the z906 in low volume at first days?


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes will work as you've described!


----------



## xartemporas (Mar 4, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Yes will work as you've described!



Thanx! I hope so, so that i can use optical connection! 

Sorry to repeat myself but because i am new in 5.1 home theater systems, Is It better in anything with optical cable rather than analog?

With analog, can i receive true 5.1 sound from games e.g ?(if they have 5.1 sound of course) 

Thank u


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2013)

xartemporas said:


> Thanx! I hope so, so that i can use optical connection!
> 
> Sorry to repeat myself but because i am new in 5.1 home theater systems, Is It better in anything with optical cable rather than analog?
> 
> ...



Personally i use Analogue due to the flexibility, but no Digital is the best, maybe HDMI is 1up but i doubt you'd notice the difference!


----------

